# Looking for a gold plating service in Vancouver



## Mandalore (28 Feb 2020)

Hi all, not sure if this is the forum for this question, but here it goes.

I am looking to find a place to gold plate some badges in or near Vancouver, BC. 
Does anyone have any connections or know of a reputable company, who offer this service?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mandalore (29 Sep 2020)

This was something that was quite common and easy to sort out in South Africa and the UK.

Someone here has to have a hook up for this kind of service, you cant all love to brasso that much.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Sep 2020)

Issued Canadian badges have finishes that do not need to be polished. There is no common trend to have badges plated, that's why you haven't recieved a response. I would suggest you look for custom jewelers in your area to see if they do the work or can recommend someone.


----------



## Mandalore (29 Sep 2020)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Issued Canadian badges have finishes that do not need to be polished. There is no common trend to have badges plated, that's why you haven't recieved a response. I would suggest you look for custom jewelers in your area to see if they do the work or can recommend someone.




Cheers Michael. 
That answers that then. We mostly have 'staybrite' stuff, but we also still have some brass bits and bobs. Usually some old senior NCO has a side business plating medals and badges.
I will check the local jewellers to see if they can do it


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Sep 2020)

Why don't you try these guys.  I can't vouch for them, having never used their services - last time (over 30 years ago) that I had uniform items (buttons) plated, I went to Birks, though they were a touch expensive.  But these guys are local to you.

http://expertcasting.ca/service/


----------

